

Ask HN: Where is the HN Google+ directory - justindocanto

Decided to get on Google+. Tried searching for the HN Google+ directory I see pop up from time to time, but couldn't find it. Anybody?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
sp332
This page should explain it <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410859>

~~~
justindocanto
Had no idea. Thanks for this.

~~~
sp332
Oh and two coping mechanisms: one to keep G+ contacts from blowing up your
chat: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3472283> and one to keep it from
swamping all other news on your G+ feed:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/115948050407884269063/posts/Nd61...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/115948050407884269063/posts/Nd61YC5CbHJ)

~~~
justindocanto
also awesome. thanks again

